# can you use smashbox's photo finish under mineral makeup?



## liquidstar (Feb 14, 2007)

I got a sample of the primer and I see so many great things about it that I want to try it, I'm just wondering if it would still be ok to use under my Bare Minerals foundation.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 14, 2007)

Of course! I LOVE this under my BE foundation. It helps distribute the makeup alot easier, and goes on really well. I couldn't imagine life without it!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, I use BE too and use the smashbox primer. love it!


----------



## liquidstar (Feb 14, 2007)

Yay..thank you!


----------



## retrokitten (Feb 19, 2007)

I use SBPF with both BE and EM, as well as all my liquids. Love it!


----------



## fatfat (Mar 29, 2007)

Me too! This is so far the best primer I use for BE foundation. Keep in mind though a little goes a long way otherwise you'll feel greasy


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 29, 2007)

definitely!  it's a fabulous primer!


----------

